# Babies



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

Here Pics of my babies. The little black one just opened his/her eyes. (s)he is also the only non-rex. If any of you know could you name the coat colors for me? Like the 2 black/brown looking ones kind of like spice/pepper. What would u call that color? And the one with color on the head and not body is that a mask, cap or?




















thank you guys and hope you like the pics


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

The brown ones are agouti. I think that is called split capped. Don't take my word for it though


----------



## KreoCrisis (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, so cute! I miss having rat babies. Mine are all grown now.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, that's a little capped cutie with a blaze. The white rexes are so pretty! What are you planning on doing with all of them?


----------



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm going to keep a few and rehome the others. The capped and 1 of the agouti is staying with me. Then ill just have to see how I can find good homes for. The black one and one of the white ones sound like they will have nice homes when there ready.


----------



## Finneus (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I love babies, but I also love old cuddly rats. Since I have all males at the moment, my boys aren't cuddly yet. (They're only around 3 months old and one is a baby.) I've never had an agouti, but they are adorable. What do you plan on naming them?


----------



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you

Thunder bolt is the capped blaze because it reminds me of lightning.
Pepper is the agouit because it reminds me of the 2 ton color of pepper.
None of the others have names yet as I'm not sure if they have homes or I'm keeping them.
I know the black one if (s)hes a girl is going to go to a grate home as a friend for a rat that lost hers and 3 white/cream ones have homes to.
And finely the mom is called Momma as she turned out to be one. lmao


----------



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

Heres a few new pics.


----------

